# Becky the Beekeeper from Tampa, FL



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome & good luck. I've mostly purchased from Brushy Mtn.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Becky!


----------



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

How far from I-75 will you be located? 

I've purchased from Brushy Mtn and Kelley mostly.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome
Bob


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I am sure you asked Bert Kelley about business.


----------



## beebeautifulLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

I live off the McIntosh Exit of Route 4 (Dover)


----------



## beebeautifulLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes - thank you Gary.


----------

